# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أقرأ

## حسيني الهوى

أ ُمرنا بالقراءة ِ 
ألتجأنا الى الكتابة

تركنا فن التأمل 
هوينا فن الخطابة 
حتى بتنا لا نقرأ سوى حروفنا 
حروف ٌ زائفة ٌ كذابة 
أين سحر البيان وأبداعه ِ 
أين النور من قبس شهابه 
اتضيع ُ كلمات ٌ تفيض صدقا ً 
لكل شئ هناك سلابه 
لم نعهد حروفا ً تسرق من مبدع ٍ 
أي ُ زمر ٌ وأي ُ عصابه 
تركنا الحكماء وجميل قولهم 
تاه عندنا زيف القول من صوابه 
ضاع حرفي أحبتي لا تلوموني 
عنده ُ العذر من فقد أحبابه 
يا ليتنا تعلمنا كيف نقرأ 
وتركنا القلم لأهل الكتابه

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

أمرنا بالقراءه

ومشينا في خط الكتابه

أحببنا التأمل

وسرنا نحو الخطابه

أحببت قصيدتك كثيراً

وفرددت وهاك الإجابه

قصيدتك رائعه

وحازت إعجابي بمتيازه


رائعه قصيدتك خيي بالقوه

من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان ماشفنا كتاباتك 

يالله يقولوا من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

وهذي الغنيمه وصلتنها 

وهي أحلى من الحلاوه

تقبل مروري وشرفني أن أكون أول من حاز على القراءة والكتابه

أختك بسوووووووووووووومه

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> أمرنا بالقراءه







> ومشينا في خط الكتابه
> 
> أحببنا التأمل
> 
> وسرنا نحو الخطابه
> 
> أحببت قصيدتك كثيراً
> 
> وفرددت وهاك الإجابه
> ...






ابتسامة حلوه

مشكوره على المرور والتعليق

مشكوره على  رقة كلماتك ِ 

سعيد بتواجدك ِ 

نعم انا لم اكتب ولكني أقرأ حرفكم

وأدخل هنا وأشاهد ابداعكم

تحياتي لكم

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيك ألف عافية
قرأنا ووجدنا اسلوبا وابداع
من قلما يستحق ان نصفق لها بحراره
فحروفك جميله وكتبت بمهاره
تحياتي لك

----------


## لحن الخلود

ضاع حرفي أحبتي لا تلوموني


عنده ُ العذر من فقد أحبابه


يا ليتنا تعلمنا كيف نقرأ


وتركنا القلم لأهل الكتابه
يمكن ما كنت طرقت باب صفحاتك قبل ولكني لقيت اسمك ومريت عنده بدون ما اعلق
هاذي المرة راح  ابدي رايي
 مشكور اخوي وانت نطق كلمات من ذهب 
 عجبتني هاذي الكلمات  وكتابتك جميلة ولها اسلوب مشوق والعنوان ملفت للظنر شدني وماقدرت ابعد عيوني وفضولي حاد 
 تقبل مروري واتعذر للسهب في التعليق
 عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بمصاب الامام 
اختك لحـــــــــــــــــ الخلود ــــــــــن

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

كلمات رائعة سلمت اناملك اخي
حسيني الهوى
وننتظر منك المزيد والجديد
تحياااتي 
اختك

----------


## طائر أيلول

شكراً على أبداع أخي الكريم فما نثرتم هنا كان عطراً فواح...
دمت بكل الود

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> الله يعطيك ألف عافية
> 
> قرأنا ووجدنا اسلوبا وابداع
> من قلما يستحق ان نصفق لها بحراره
> فحروفك جميله وكتبت بمهاره
> 
> تحياتي لك







موني 

سعادتي تواجدكم واقبالكم على حرفي

عسى ان نكتفي بالوصف برقة الوصف ِ

معذرة ٌ فحروفي قاصرة ولشكركم لا تكفي

تيحاتي لكم

ولعذوبة مروركم

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> ضاع حرفي أحبتي لا تلوموني
> 
> 
> 
> عنده ُ العذر من فقد أحبابه 
> 
> يا ليتنا تعلمنا كيف نقرأ 
> 
> وتركنا القلم لأهل الكتابه 
> ...



 

لحن الخلود

مشكورة على المرور 
ومشكورة على رقة التعبير 
سعيد بتواجدكم هنا بصفحتي 
ونالت اعجابكم كلمتي 
اهلا وسهلا بك ِ أختي الكريمة 
وعظم الله الاجر لنا ولكم  
بمصاب سيدنا وإمامنا امير المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام) 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> كلمات رائعة سلمت اناملك اخي
> 
> حسيني الهوى
> وننتظر منك المزيد والجديد
> تحياااتي 
> 
> اختك







الفراشه الحائرة

سعيد بتواجدكم وتعليقكم

وشكراً لجميل مروركم

الف تحية لكم على المرور

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> شكراً على أبداع أخي الكريم فما نثرتم هنا كان عطراً فواح...
> 
> 
> دمت بكل الود







طائر ايلول الشكر لك لمرورك

فقد تعطرت صفحتي بشذا عبيرك

الف تحية لك ولرقة تعبيرك

تحياتي لك

----------


## سيناريو

> أين سحر البيان وأبداعه ِ







> أين النور من قبس شهابه 
> اتضيع ُ كلمات ٌ تفيض صدقا ً




كلماتك رااااااائعه أخي حسيني الهوى 
عاش قلمك
 ولاحرمنا المزيد من كتاباتك
موفق أخي الكريم

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> كلماتك رااااااائعه أخي حسيني الهوى 
> عاش قلمك
> ولاحرمنا المزيد من كتاباتك
> موفق أخي الكريم






الف شكر على المداخله

ومشكورين على هذه المجامله

سيناريو

الف شكر على المرور

وعلى رقة وعذوبة التعبير

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

ووووووووووووووووووواو حسيني كلماتك وإن احبت الغياب وابتعدت عنا عادت كما عهدناها جميلة ورائعة ورنانه ..

جداً راقيه خيي ..
سأقف هنا مصفقة لك على ابداعاتك اللطيفة 
لا عدمنا الله هذا التميز منك

----------


## حسيني الهوى

[quote=؛ بسمة ؛؛;483867]ووووووووووووووووووواو حسيني كلماتك وإن احبت الغياب وابتعدت عنا عادت كما عهدناها جميلة ورائعة ورنانه ..


جداً راقيه خيي ..
سأقف هنا مصفقة لك على ابداعاتك اللطيفة 

لا عدمنا الله هذا التميز منك 
[/quote

بسمة 

الف شكر على المرور  والتعليق

قد أسعدني تواجدك ِ 

وأسعدني هذا التعليق منك ِ

مشكورة على رقة كلامك ِ

ومشكورة على هذا الحضور 

تحياتي لك ِ

----------


## عاشق التوت

ضاع حرفي أحبتي لا تلوموني


عنده ُ العذر من فقد أحبابه


يا ليتنا تعلمنا كيف نقرأ


وتركنا القلم لأهل الكتابة
 الاخ  حسين 

اعجنى  جدا  ماقرأت هنا
اسلوب  راق 
استمتعت بقراءة  كل  كلمة

كل التقدير 
واخلص  امنياتى

----------


## نور الولاية

حسيني الهوى 

متألق أنت بحروفك التي تنطق بالشوق واللهفة وجمال العالم..
كلماتك لها جمال خاص ... بإحساس مرهف تختال بيننا . عباراتك. 

جميلة تلك الكلمات .. ولغتك اجمل..
ما اجمل تلك الحروف التي تصدر من ذلك القلم الساحر
ما اجمل تلك الكلمات التي تعبر بها تلك الأنامل الراقية
وما اجمل تلك الشفاه عندما تهمس بالحب والمشاعر...
وصرخات العشق ..

رائعة هي كلماتك والأروع معانيك.

وننتظر كل ماهو جميل منك

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> ضاع حرفي أحبتي لا تلوموني
> 
> 
> 
> عنده ُ العذر من فقد أحبابه
> 
> 
> يا ليتنا تعلمنا كيف نقرأ
> 
> ...







عاشق التوت

كل الشكر لك على الحضور والتعليق

ومشكور على هذا الكلام الرقيق

سعادتي تواجدكم بصفحتي

تقبل سلامي وتحيتي

----------


## حسيني الهوى

> حسيني الهوى 
> 
> 
> متألق أنت بحروفك التي تنطق بالشوق واللهفة وجمال العالم..
> كلماتك لها جمال خاص ... بإحساس مرهف تختال بيننا . عباراتك. 
> 
> جميلة تلك الكلمات .. ولغتك اجمل..
> ما اجمل تلك الحروف التي تصدر من ذلك القلم الساحر
> ما اجمل تلك الكلمات التي تعبر بها تلك الأنامل الراقية
> ...






ألم الفراق

يعجز حرفي عن مجاراة رقة حرفكم

فما عندي كلام أقوله فكل جميل عندكم

قد اسعدني التعليق وأسعدني قبله حضوركم

أقف عاجز عن الكلام فما عندي غير اشكركم

الم الفراق

شكراً على هذا المرور

شكراً على رقة التعبير

تحياتي لك ِ

----------

